# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  برنامه حسابداری و انبارداری

## جواد فلاح

سلام بر همه دوستان 
برنامه که برای دانلود میزارم یک برنامه کامل از نظر حسابداری و انبارداری می باشد و از لحاظ 
تعاریف امور مالی در سطح بالایی قرار دارد امیدوارم نهایت استفاده را داشته باشید.
اللهم کل ولیک
دانلود

----------


## mossaferin

سلام و با تشکر
برنامه برای کامایل شدن نیاز به فایل unimaindate.pad, a.pas,cacl.pas داره

----------


## جواد فلاح

exe اجرا میشه

----------


## mossaferin

> exe اجرا میشه


بله اجرا میشه ، ولی همه اونهایی که برنامه شما رو دانلود کردن برای استفاده نمی خوان، برای یادگیری و آموزش هم دانلود میشه

ممنون

----------


## جواد فلاح

سورس برنامه هم موردی نداره 
امتحان کردم

----------


## mossaferin

سلام


uses
  Forms,
  UniMain in '..\pr\UniMain.pas' {FrmMain},
  UniForms in 'UniForms.pas' {FrmForms},
  DataMoudule in 'DataMoudule.pas' {DataModule1: TDataModule},
  UniMainDate in '..\ChekDate\UniMainDate.pas' {FrmChekDate},
  UnitReport in 'UnitReport.pas' {FrmReport},
  pasword in 'Pass\pasword.pas' {FrmPass},
  Calc in '..\Calcator\Calc.pas' {FrmCalculator},
  a in '..\Alarm\a.pas' {FrmAlarm};


برنامه برای کامپایل شدن نیاز به فایلهای فوق داره که توی فولدر هایی با اسم pr,chekdate,calcator,alarm وجود دارند 
که توی فایل زیپ شما این فولدر ها وجود نداره ، بنابراین روی سیستم شما براحتی کامپایل میشه ، ولی روی سیستم ما نه

یه نگاهی به فایل زیپ بنداز

به هر حال اگه برات امکان داره  اون فایلهایی  که نوشتم رو هم ارسال کن ، ممنون
unimaindate.pas
calc.pas
a.pas

----------


## جواد فلاح

ببخشید دوستان که برنامه کامل نبود 
فایل Zip  را باز کرده در در مسیر برنامه کپی کنید فایل های ناقص را درست کردم 
موفق باشید
دانلود 
http://www.speedyshare.com/files/21336640/3991_1.rar

----------


## sarbandi

دوست عزیز برنامه ات خوب اما پیشنهاد می کنم با یک حسابدار حتما صحبت کن
ونیز کلید Enter را به علاوه Tabاضافه کن

----------


## جواد فلاح

چشم حتما عزیزم

----------


## pad_kay

سلام
اگر خواستي من مي تونم كمكت كنم (در مورد حسابداري)
باز كه فايلها ناقصه  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## hossein_h62

سلام
دوست عزیز برنامتون واسه شروع خوبه.ولی هم اطلاعات حسابداریتون رو بیشتر کنید وهم برنامه های حسابداری دیگه رو ببینید.خیلی کمکتون میکنه.

----------


## omidrayaneh.68

سلام میشه یه بار دیگه این فایل زیپ که حاوی محتویات unimaindate.pas calc.pas a.pas را آپلود کنید با تشکر فرائان از این برنامه

----------


## com.ha.za

سلام دوست عزیز لطف کن یه دفه دیگه upload کن . ممنون

----------


## saeed_82

دوست عزیز برنامه ت از سرور شیر حذف شده لطف کن یه بار دیگه بصورت کامل آپلود کن

----------


## ali682344

سلام

لطفا لینک رو اصلاح کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## blackflower

سلام 
اگه امکان داره یک بار دیگه سورس برنامه رو بزارید

----------


## mehdimdp

File not found. It has been either deleted, or it never existed at all

----------


## babak_delphi

میگه فایل وجود نداره

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

ممنون دوست عزیز ولی لینک مشکل داره لطفا اصلاح کنید

با تشکر

----------


## mossaferin

سلام 
اون فایلی رو که من داشتم آپلود کردم


http://rapidshare.com/files/401664909/3991_1.rar.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmgmmmgzzjm

----------


## bootshow

این برنامه نسبت به برنامه های حسابداری که بقیه دوستان با سورس گزاشتند خیلی بهتره.
سورس برنامه کامل نیست مثلا UniMainDate.pas را نزاشتی

----------


## MARYAM182

> سلام بر همه دوستان 
> برنامه که برای دانلود میزارم یک برنامه کامل از نظر حسابداری و انبارداری می باشد و از لحاظ 
> تعاریف امور مالی در سطح بالایی قرار دارد امیدوارم نهایت استفاده را داشته باشید.
> اللهم کل ولیک
> دانلود


با سلام . من نتونستنم برنامه را دانلود کنم . هیچ اطلاعاتی نمایش داده نمی شود.

----------


## Omid_hope

جواد جان ممنونم - عالي بود

----------


## Delphi7_love

با تشکر از اینکه این برنامه رو گذاشتید 
آقا اون فایل هایی که مشکل داشت رو من نتونستم دانلود کنم لطف کنید بذاریدشون
ممنون

----------


## zambur

من يه نرم افزار ساده واسه كنترل حساب مشتريا ميخوام.نميخوام مث اين برنامه هاي حسابداري باشه اصن.فقط توش اسم مشتريا رو وارد كنم و مبلغ بدهكار و بستانكارشونو بدم.مثلا علي 25000 تومن جن نسيه برده و سر برج 15000 تومن داده مونده حسابش 10000 تومنه.كاركرد صندوق هم هر روز بهش بدم سر برج بگه اينقد كار كردم.يه حساب هزينه هم اگه داشته باشه واسه فيش آب و برق و خريد ديگه عاليه.
ميشه گفت مث يه دفتر يادداشت كه محاسبه هم ميكنه.
كسي همچين برنامه اي سراغ داره؟
ممنون ميشم

----------


## parsmarlik

سلام مهندس و خسته نباشی..
فرمهای برنامه شما جالب هستند ولی موقع اجرا اخطار میده و بعضی از بانکهای اطلاعاتی رو نمیشناسه.
لطفا راهنماییم کن
parsmarlik@gmile.com
تشکر

----------


## parsmarlik

سلام لطفا فایلها رو برای من ایمیل کنید ممنون میشم
parsmarlik@gmile.com

----------


## علی فتحی

بلخره کدوم لینک و دانلود کنیم نتونستم دانلود کنم فیلتره
لطفا ایمیل کنید اگه مقدوره
hh9159@yahoo.com

----------


## علی فتحی

سایتی بهتر از ایت برای اپلود سراغ نداشتی دانلود نمیشه

----------


## gholami146

جواب اقای zambur عزیز شما میتونید از برنامه آسان حساب استفاده کنید ورژن 2 اون پولی هست ولی ورژن 1و1 اون مجانیه اگه تو نت یک سرچ بکنی پیدا می کنی

----------


## davidrobert

این فایل برای دانلود نیست حذف شده.

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
دوست عزیز میشه لینک فایلتون را عوض کنید قابل دانلود نمی باشد.

----------


## Vidico

منم میخوام .....
 :گریه:

----------


## loyalman

لطفا برای بنده هم ارسال کنید
vafadar@gmail.com

----------

